# Aster closing



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the rumor true?


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i cant find any info on it closing. i hope not though. we already took a big blow from the loss of aristo. we dont need to lose aster.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope not. I'm nearing entry into their "target market" (empty nester, not yet retired)!


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Crest is no-more after July 31st, 2016......who is next...?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Not so much Aster but Hans (Aster USA) still has not decided to do another locomotive. He's always said the 844 was his Swan song. Guess we will see in the future. Aster Japan talked about rereleasing the Hudson with updates and a alcohol boiler. Would be nice but with the many gas Hudsons out there will that tank that market and would there be enough sales to support the run?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow!!!
One guy sends an unconfirmed rumor generated in Japan to a small number of people; one of them cannot resist sending it on to a larger number without ANY identified source. BANG, it gets posted here.

UNTIL ASTER JAPAN [Fuji-san] actually makes a PUBLIC announcement [and they have an account here], I suggest any further comment is a complete waste of bandwidth that will contribute nothing. I believe the person who sent the original email had NO contact with Aster and as such has no verifiable source.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

There will be another run of BR 9F locomotives here in the UK later this year. Single chimney and high sided tender. So they are not packing in yet.

As for upgrades, how about an LNER A4 with the A3's conjugated valve gear.

For new product I would love to see an LNER B1 to go with the BR 5MT. Very similar running gear.

DougieL


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dougiel

If you want another Aster British locomotive, call Andrew and tell him you have lined up the financing to take his place as the Aster representative in the UK. Otherwise wishing and hoping are not going to produce the desired results.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Not so much Aster but Hans (Aster USA) still has not decided to do another locomotive.


Jason
Not the complete story of the situation. As Dr. Rivet has indicated the dust has yet to settle from the stampede of those who think they know pending an official notice by Fujii-san or Bing.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have any Aster's and don't think there is one in my future. But I would hate to see another manufacturer of our hobby go away. I remember this was suggested a couple of years ago by the owner. I was thrilled to see the new WuHu come into the market, gave me hope the hobby was getting a much need shot in the arm and was no longer stagnant. There's room for all who produce a quality product, and from what I've read and seen, there is none better than Aster. JMO


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I second none better than Aster, my first real steam locomotive was an Aster Pannier Kit, second one once I realized that I couldn't run the Pannier on my railway was thier joint venture with LGB, the Frank S. I honestly cannot see them going away. They seem to sell out each run, if not prior to production, shortly there after(atleast to dealers) With so many modelers raised on gas burners, if they are going to do reissues, do them with gas firing for those that perfer that method. Either way. They are a Joy to build, a Joy to see on the shelf whilst on display and a wonder to run and see running! Mike


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> Dougiel
> 
> If you want another Aster British locomotive, call Andrew and tell him you have lined up the financing to take his place as the Aster representative in the UK. Otherwise wishing and hoping are not going to produce the desired results.


Jim,

Unless Andrew knows there are people out there willing to purchase his and Aster's product it will be the end. I have done my bit by purchasing the last three locomotives Andrew has produced. As I have only been in G1 for three years I dont think thats too bad. I also have my name down for the new production of the 9F.

As for providing money for production, better to do that than get no interest on a bank account !. Not that I have much, most of my pile is invested in my collection of trains.

If you dont dream Jim life is a poorer place to live in.

DougieL


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Well said, Dougie . . .

I too am new to the hobby and if that means that my comments should be discounted as well, then so be it. 

If one has a look at the roster over at Jim Pitt's Southern Steam site, one sees that, over time, the run sizes for new Aster locomotives have been rather small. Of the 250 Northern S2s made in 2008, I am under the impression that some "new" stock remains.

It was only recently that the GWR Castle class locos from 2009 have sold out.

It is getting so that a production run of 100 - or a bit over - is the norm and if the sponsor's crystal ball does not aid in the selection of the next model, the fellow is bound to be left holding inventory for a while.

At what point will the viability threshold of Aster be breached? At what point will a sponsor decide that the risk of producing a new model is not worth taking?

I won't speculate further other than to say that it must be challenging to stay in the business when it is clear the customer base is not growing . . . and when product that is less costly to produce is also available.

~Joe

Edit: I should probably add that I am an admirer of Aster products and that I appreciate the dedication to the hobby and the entrepreneurial spirit of those who commission them. (Should be obvious, no?) I feel fortunate to have eight Aster locomotives in my collection - which amounts to eight more than I really need, lol.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

StackTalk said:


> .
> I won't speculate further other than to say that it must be challenging to stay in the business when it is clear the customer base is not growing . . . and when product that is less costly to produce is also available.
> 
> ~Joe


I think it must be very challenging to commit to any new product, especially here in the UK with Brexit causing problems. The pound has dropped quite a bit which will hit anything imported. No one seems to know what will happen next.

There may be product that is less costly to produce and purchase Joe but the old slogan kicks in here. You get what you pay for. I would rather spend more on quality and hopefully get a better product any day. Has worked up till now apart from the pesky Pannier Tank !. But that was second hand.

DougieL


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

Understood, Dougie. I think your currency is down about 18% or 19% against the dollar and holding in that vicinity since the Brexit vote. I haven't specifically looked at GBP-to-Yen but I see the drop as well.

Hopefully, things will improve as dire predictions don't pan out and stability is achieved. Hope I do not get labeled an adherent to the Polyanna principle, lol.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

QUOTE "There may be product that is less costly to produce and purchase Joe but the old slogan kicks in here. You get what you pay for. I would rather spend more on quality and hopefully get a better product any day". 
dougiel: If I may: you do get what you pay for, but if I can only afford an Accucraft or Wuhu I still enjoy the thrill of running a live steam locomotive. It may not run as efficient or be as beautiful as an Aster, but I still have the thrill of running what I have than just watching video's. Also no comparison between a Chevy and a Bentley but they both will get you where you want to go. That said, I am still saddened by the loss of another manufacturer. Thank You


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

dougiel said:


> I think it must be very challenging to commit to any new product, especially here in the UK with Brexit causing problems. The pound has dropped quite a bit which will hit anything imported. No one seems to know what will happen next.
> 
> There may be product that is less costly to produce and purchase Joe but the old slogan kicks in here. You get what you pay for. I would rather spend more on quality and hopefully get a better product any day. Has worked up till now apart from the pesky Pannier Tank !. But that was second hand.
> 
> DougieL


The upside for us across the pond is that British-produced stuff is cheaper. With the lower exchange rate, I've been seriously re-considering some purchases that seemed too spendy at the old exchange rate.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> QUOTE "
> dougiel: If I may: you do get what you pay for, but if I can only afford an Accucraft or Wuhu I still enjoy the thrill of running a live steam locomotive..


Nick Jr,
I am afraid I have had a lot of problems with "other" makes over the years. Only two G1, the others in 16mm 1/19th scale. One in G1 had to have a lot of work on the cylinders, valve gear and burner to even get it to pull itself along. Not what I am into this hobby for. I want to run trains not fiddle with them. The other was sent back before even attempting to run. It had bent frames, spacers and a damaged bogie.

There are good ones out there occaisionally but I never seemed to get one. All to their own.

And Aster have not gone yet !!!!

DougieL


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

DougieL, I own locomotives from Accucraft that needed little or no attention to run very well right out of the box. My latest purchase the G5 from Wuhu also needed nothing. I also have locomotives from Roundhouse, no need to say more other than the Name. I have a Regner Lumber Jack that ran just great after assembly. I have no shelf queens, run them all regularly. Mine need no more than the regular maintenance that any LS needs. I think it is more than an OCCASIONAL good one is produced, and prior postings from others can bear me out, or the manufacturers wouldn't still be in existence. 
I don't believe you are the most Unlucky guy, OR I am the Most Lucky one. With your "OTHER" manufacturers comment, to be polite, I think you have a very slanted point of view. thank you.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Dougiel

IF you are not in live steam for "the fiddling part" then you MAY be IN THE WRONG HOBBY. If you want to have "out of the box" runners that never need adjustment you need to be in electric trains.

OR ELSE get yourself a full time guy to maintain your toys. The live steam hobby includes working on your stuff [ or paying to have it done]. If you believe otherwise, you have both unrealistic expectations and have no true understanding of precision [well sort of] mechanical devices that require constant adjustment due to both wear and other operational factors.

IIRC you are the gentleman who had issues with the MK 1 coaches produced in the lower regions.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's a distinction which needs to be drawn between the routine maintenance needed to keep a steamer going long term, and needing to to work on a locomotive to get it to move in the first place. I can't speak to Dougie's experiences, but they are that--his experiences. Experiences do color our perceptions. 

Having said that, I think our live steam manufacturers have a very good record of reliability. There's a reason "runs like a Roundhouse" is a high compliment to be paid. There are dogs from every manufacturer to be sure, but overall things work well (which, considering the mechanical nature of our hobby, is saying something.) I've only a very small stable of fire-breathing dragons, but they've all run very well straight out of the box. If there's a specific model from a specific manufacturer which exhibits a design weakness that impacts its performance, it's rarely too long at all before someone's got a replacement part (new throttle, lubricator, burner jet, etc.) to fix things. 

As for Aster, I won't comment on unsubstantiated rumors one way or the other. Suffice to say, however, that even in the sparkie world, things are slow with no "new" product in the past few years from more than a few manufacturers. 

Later,

K


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

All this over an unsubstantiated rumour!

In an attempt to derail the speculation, let me add that I have been leveraging the low UK exchange rate to buy an out-of-stock Accucraft and a discontinued Regner loco from the UK. Even with shipping they were 25% less than the US price. That 20% VAT refund really helps. (No US warranty coverage of course. )


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> All this over an unsubstantiated rumour!
> 
> ...snip...


Well, since Bill Allen is not currently building a loco, we gotta talk about something!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, if I may add, Mike Chaney has also retired from building limited masterpieces, a true loss. LG


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

For the record, I purchased, over the years, FIVE factory built Aster locomotives. Exactly ZERO ran properly "out of the box". One had so many steam leaks it could not have made a circuit of 100 feet on their factory test track.

I will agree that my small Regner and Roundhouse engines all worked "out of the box". 

Most of my Accucraft locos have worked reasonably well with out adjustment after I got the crud out of the butane tank and the gas jets unclogged. I freely admit that most of my large 1:32 Accucraft locomotives have been tweaked and tuned by Ryan at Triple R Services.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Dr Rivet said:


> For the record, I purchased, over the years, FIVE factory built Aster locomotives. Exactly ZERO ran properly "out of the box". One had so many steam leaks it could not have made a circuit of 100 feet on their factory test track.
> 
> I will agree that my small Regner and Roundhouse engines all worked "out of the box".
> 
> Most of my Accucraft locos have worked reasonably well with out adjustment after I got the crud out of the butane tank and the gas jets unclogged. I freely admit that most of my large 1:32 Accucraft locomotives have been tweaked and tuned by Ryan at Triple R Services.


Jim,
I hope you involved Aster with the problems you encountered with the new loco's ?. The "new" ones I have purchased have not given any problems. Some of the second hand ones have had minor issues. One thing though, I have been able to source spares for Aster loco's. Even those made some 19 years ago.


Interesting that even you admit to having your Accucraft loco's tuned by Ryan. So they did not perform as well as you wanted out of the box. Unfortunately the one I have had to have the pistons turned down to even slide smoothly in the cylinders. And that was just the start. Not exactly fine tuning.

Yes, the Bowande BR MK1 coaches were a mess. Axle boxes so far apart the bearings would not stay in them. Returned to the agent who sold them to me. He examined them and then issued a full refund including postage as they were deemed not fit for sale.

DougieL


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

dougiel said:


> Jim,
> 
> Interesting that even you admit to having your Accucraft loco's tuned by Ryan. So they did not perform as well as you wanted out of the box. Unfortunately the one I have had to have the pistons turned down to even slide smoothly in the cylinders. And that was just the start. Not exactly fine tuning.
> 
> ...


 Can you expand on this. I ran into this on a couple Brittania's from Trevor. Piston clearance was .005 when cold. never seen on another Accucraft


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been on holiday and unable to contribute until now.

Aster Hobby Co Inc are not, repeat not, closing.

What is true is that with Great Britain planning to leave the European Union (Brexit) the effect on exchange rates has been very unfavourable and brought into question the viability of the new BR 9F project. 

With other difficulties in the Worldwide market, Mr Fujii owner and president of Aster Hobby Co Inc has wisely decided ti re-engineer his business model by examining the formation of alliances with other suppliers. Mr Fujii will share the wider picture in due course.

Meanwhile its business as usual here at Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP and with Hans at at Aster Hobby USA and the Twerenbolds at Aster Europa. I have not spoken to Gordon Watson in Oz but guess it’s the same for him. We all have inventory to sell and service to offer.

Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Thanks for the update and clarification that Aster is still in business. Thus, I look forward to my next Aster with anticipation that it will run as well out of the box as our first twenty-four have.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thats good news you arent closing. you know, maybe you should move your factory to the USA to solve fuxuations in exchange rates(We need more jobs people!)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And the corollary to the Brexit issue is that current UK stock is now 20% less expensive!


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing what will happen as soon as you take some time off


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Kovacjr said:


> Can you expand on this. I ran into this on a couple Brittania's from Trevor. Piston clearance was .005 when cold. never seen on another Accucraft


Jason, missed this the first time round. It was on one of the last batch of B4's. Chassis was very tight and the loco could hardly haul itself.

The piston had to be turned down in size to remove tight spots. No reamer available to do the bores. The O rings were junked and replaced with silicon after the width and depth of the groove was increased. Unless an O ring can roll it will give extra resistance and wear very fast.

The timing proved to be miles out. The insistance of using one piece of metal for the eccentrics can cause the timing to be out on one cylinder so it was all set as close as possible.

The burner was the "improved" one. Improved in that it was so badly made the gas jet was pointing at the side of the burner tube about half way down and the tube itself was neither upside down or the right way up.

Most, if not all, down to poor quality control and a desire to construct the cheapest product possible.

It does run now but still requires some more "fine tuning" to turn it into a good loco.

The gent who did the work says he has had similar cylinder problems on later models.

DougieL


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Like thier gas fired engines with the fuel tank in the tender, when it could have been in the side tank on locomotive where it had natural heat to stablize gas pressure. I wonder if the issues one has to "fine tune" or re engineer on an Aster is from the way they are built up. From parts made by a variety of companies.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Latest news on Aster closing is that they have entered into a "collaborative partnership" with Accucraft Trains Inc. !. Whether this is true or not I do not know but it has appeared on the Aster UK site.

Now Accucraft have not, in my opinion, got a good reputation for quality. If this "collaboration" can raise the quality of the joint venture it will be a good thing but I aint holding my breath.

With Accucraft not being able to hold to its time line with regards G1 items it would appear to me to be already overstressed with regards output. Taking on any more work in the form of items for Aster would seem to make this problem worse and not better.

If this rumour is true then it is a sad day for Aster lovers.

DougieL


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*This is on the ASTER UK WEB SITE News Update read for yourself *
* http://asterhobbies.co.uk/ *
*There are various rumours circulating about activities at Aster Hobby Co Inc in Yokohama, Japan.*

*I don’t know much other than it appears that the Aster Hobby Co Inc has entered into a collaborative partnership with Accucraft Trains Inc.*

*The first model to be made from this new arrangement will be the new BR 9F. When this will arrive and at what price and in what formats (kits? RTRs?) and what specification and who will sell it, are all unknown to me. However, when I know more I will post it.*

*In my opinion, it is unlikely that we will see any BR 9F’s in the near future. Getting Accucraft up to speed and meeting Aster’s standards is sure to take time. So IMHO thoughts of an introduction anytime soon, are highly unlikely.*

*What I can say is that it is business as usual at Aster Hobbies (UK) LLP. We have rapidly diminishing inventory of Rebuilt Merchant Navy class kits and continue to offer warranty service on everything we sell. 27 August.*

*I only posted what I Read*
*Looks like Adam Had somthing*


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me answer the question on everyone's mind, and to save someone the embarrassment of having to ask...


No !

I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Aster Japan (Nov 24, 2011)

Dear all Aster fan and Gauge one live steamers

I want to respond to rumors (Aster will cease production and sales of live steam loco.) which is not absolutely correct by explaining as follows.
It was true that I had a feeling of desperation due to Brexit dated June 24 and influence of recent presidential election campaign in U.S.A.
It was also true that I was about to give up to continue this business because of repeated worldwide financial crises and terrorism, and Great East Japan Earthquake, 2011.
I believe this kind of products which are for hobby and not for basic goods, can be continued only in the market where we can live peacefully and many people can have room to breathe.

However, I was encouraged very much by advices from Mr. Andrew Pullen and Mr.Urs Egger and the kind words from our customers in U.S.A. and Europe and Mr. Bednarik & Hans.
I highly appreciated that Mr. Bing Cheng accepted our proposal since I thought he was our biggest opponent before.
We just started to think about what we can do in this market again.
I sincerely apologize for causing you great anxiety by rumors because it took us a long time to decide to continue this business.

1) Accucraft and Asterhobby plans to collaborate on future projects.
It may be difficult to respond to customers' requests who expect to get Mercedes Benz quality model at Hyundai car price if we keep same way as before.
So we decide to decline to make models in Japan.
Mr. Bing Cheng thankfully proposed us to make our models at his factory in China.
I could feel sure that we can realize above proposal after visiting his factory and their Chinese vendors of parts this time.
We could share about the idea with Mr. Bing Cheng and his staff at his factory that Accucraft should not follow conventional design and production as before.
I could find that their way of production has many advantageous points.

We luckily have Aster made perfect pilot model and production version drawings for new 9F which we are now planning to release for UK market.
I am sure that we will be able to release same quality model as Evening Star which was released in 2007 if we can make the parts exactly same as these drawings and pilot model.
However I think Accucraft has many challenging issues to try to make 9F same as Evening Star for the first time.
Many issues such as using precisive piston valve, sheet metal parts made by laser machining and spot welding (instead of soldering which is less durability and secular change )are required as a precision machinery maker (not as a model maker).
Aster makes sample of perfect kit and Accucraft makes kit as per this sample and we prepare its operation manual since these works are first time for Accucraft.
Point is that we will be able to release models by Accucraft copying our sample referring to made in Japan sample in front of them.
This model should be authorized by Asterhobby.

First, Aster and Accucraft will assemble the parts made by factory in China and we will make a comparative review.
(First we will assemble the parts made by factory in China and then we will ask Mr. Andrew Pullen and his customer who helped us to design this 9F to compare the performance between pilot model with Aster made parts and pilot model with Accucraft made parts. If we cannot get their approval, we will not release.)

If we can get good results by this first project, we will release kit for US Customers. 
This is next step to collaborate by our designer and Accucraft designer by refining our old model since we just completed pilot model drawings.
Above means that we can provide repair parts for Hudson which had been sold at secondhand market.

2) Aster will continue to operate and service its customers as in the past.
We will release a few rehash models by adding a small amount of improvement to original ones.
By doing the above, we will help to enable Accucraft to make equivalent quality kit same as Aster and release it at reasonable price to the market.
In addition, we will be able to supply repair parts for our old models again.

3) This collaboration is only allow Aster to continue to operate. 
The above is the reason why we should continue our business.
I also think that both parties will release jointly developed models in near future as a compilation of our collaboration.

We will move to a small factory within October.
We will handle the sales of repair parts directly with customers.
And we will plan to start the repair old Aster model directly from the world.
However, I am afraid that the shipment of spare parts will be delayed a little bit till end of this year since we need to organize many issues before and after moving.
Please understand about this point in advance.

Best regards,
Fujii








Asterhobby Yokohama








Accucraft factory in China


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I am really glad that Aster is keeping the manual preparation in house. Compared to other kit builders, Aster manuals are pure gems. While none of the instructions have been "perfect" they have exceeded the quality of instructions from other kit manufacturers.

Now if Aster could make a kit for the Heisler.....


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Joe,

I have a horrible feeling the manual will be the best bit of any kit coming out of this "collabaration". I can only hope I am wrong.

I was quite willing to pay Mercedes Benz price for a Mercedes Benz product but not Hyundai price for a scrap car !.

DougieL


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

It sounds promising...

The issue with Chinese produced goods isn't that the Chinese *can't* produce quality goods, it's that when Chinese factories are left to their own devices they rarely do. My father likes to say _There's no Chinese word for quality_, but it's possible to get stuff produced to standard as long as there's someone enforcing quality control. If Aster and Accucraft are able to monitor the quality and reject substandard kit, then perhaps this collaboration will be successful.

I'm very impressed with the quality of the one Aster locomotive I have, and with the ones that I've seen. Certainly Aster has a reputation for quality that they would want to uphold, so we can hope for the best.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The quality of Aster product was a collaboration between Fujii-san and his distributors. Their efforts ensured a standard was to be met. There were times that things did not go as planned so the customer might say, "why was this done in such a matter?" Yet, in the end it has been a "quality" product that stood the test of time along with on the track. The first engine just recently past the 40 year in service and many who own it have been satisfied all those years and probably in the future.

Best to Bing and Fujii-san in their partnership


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

品質 exists both in Chinese and in Japanese, meaning the same thing, namely 'quality' but pronounced differently. With best wishes to Bing and Fujii-san in their Accuster-Astercraft partnership, Zubi


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry Zubi but it simply doesn't sound right...but whatever you call it I'm glad they kept both entities going. Accucraft, I think will benefit from Aster's engineering knowledge and focus on quality. Aster may have to hold their nose on some production and supplier compromises. Accucraft will also likely have to focus on producing models that actually provide profit. Both compromises will frustrate some of the fringe customers loyal to each vendors but, in the end, it will better ensure their survivability.


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

I reflect for a moment on the quality of products that come from Shenzhen, products such as those designed by Apple and Sonos and many other private lablel products and they are absolutely first-rate. Such high quality products are the result of a collaborative effort.

While I often support manufacturers who build in the USA, I'd rather buy my prescription eye glasses these days from Firmoo in China for $125 rather than pay $600, $800 or more for the possibly locally made equivalent. I maintain that the glasses I buy from China are every bit as good as what I would get locally.

In the early stages of the industrial revolution, _made in the USA_ was often thought of as _made like crap_. Quality European manufacture was considered far superior. In my own early days, "made in Japan" often was taken to mean "will not last very long." Electronic products manufactured in the USA were seen as far superior.

The very few quality TVs and other consumer electronics that are made in the USA today are actually only assembled here in the manner of a USA-built Toyota or Mitsubishi.

In the examples I mention, early products were inferior, but over time quality improved and surpassed the examples that were once only copied.

A business has no choice but to generate more income than expense, or else cease to exist.

It seems clear to me that the collaboration between Aster and Accucraft has the potential to produce a product as good as any we've seen from Aster in the past. In time, hopefully we will see the realization of the potential.

Thank you Fujii-san for sharing your plan with us.

Best wishes for continued success.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

All the best to Bing and Fujii-san in their partnership. It sounds very promising.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

*頑張ってください *


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Boilingwater, OK, Accucrafster then;-)? Accucraster, or just Accuraster;-)))? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## StackTalk (May 16, 2014)

zubi said:


> Boilingwater, OK, Accucrafster then;-)? Accucraster, or just Accuraster;-)))? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


Astercraft?


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

How 'bout just "The A Train"? (paging Duke Ellington) 

Seriously, though -- best wishes for continued success for both companies going forward.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I also wish all the best to the future of this partnership and to both of our beloved suppliers.
Simon


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

perhaps it will be called.. Astucraft?

What about those so called "Aster snobs and accucraft snobs" that say "i will NEVER touch anything associated with acccucraft ! and vice versa... 

i hope this all turns out weell

Regrads Nate H


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> perhaps it will be called.. Astucraft?
> 
> What about those so called "Aster snobs and accucraft snobs" that say "i will NEVER touch anything associated with acccucraft ! and vice versa...
> 
> ...


Well Nate.....that sounds like the snobs on BOTH sides have "painted themselves into the proverbial corner".......haven't they .

Like never say NEVER . All this commotion over very expensive toys  Don't take life this serious Nate (like the ole guys do).


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> perhaps it will be called.. Astucraft?
> 
> What about those so called "Aster snobs and accucraft snobs" that say "i will NEVER touch anything associated with acccucraft ! and vice versa...
> 
> ...


They could make one side with bent parts and the other side perfect. Then both parties will get what they are accustomed to by standing on the appropriate side of the track. 

Andrew


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> perhaps it will be called.. Astucraft?
> 
> What about those so called "Aster snobs and accucraft snobs" that say "i will NEVER touch anything associated with acccucraft ! and vice versa...
> 
> ...





Garratt said:


> They could make one side with bent parts and the other side perfect. Then both parties will get what they are accustomed to by standing on the appropriate side of the track.
> 
> Andrew


For posterity


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen, might I suggest your passions would be better spent boiling water in your favorite live steamer rather than bashing another?

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or passions better spend thanking Aster for coming in and giving us a complete and candid explanation?

Or showing support that we will buy the new products?

Greg


----------

